# New to Glocks



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

This has probably been beat to death, but this will be my first Glock. My trip to the dark side so to speak. I'm getting a 19 but is there much difference between a gen 3 to a gen 4 besides the extra mag and being able to change the grip around? Anything internal? Thanks in advance for your patience and help.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Gen 4 has a dual recoil spring a gen 3 has a single recoil spring. The grip of Gen 4 is like a Gen 3 slim frame. Adding the Medium back strap to a Gen 4 is like the standard grip of a Gen 3. The trigger bar on a Gen 4 has a bump on the one side which is *NO BIG DEAL.*Gen 4's have a more aggressive grip texture. Other than that they are pretty much the same as far as I know.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks rustyun for the quick response. Ive found the gen 3 was about $ 30 less than a gen 4. By reading your post I think I'll just go with the gen 4. Thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the Gen 4 much better... the grip is a big improvement imo.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The G19 is a great gun even in the Gen.3 style, it does help that I have big mitts though. If you are shopping for extra mags you will need Gen. 4 units to take advantage of the ambi-dexterity of the mag release. I suggest buying G17 Gen 4 mags for spares, the extra capacity can't hurt and does not cost extra!

Goldwing


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Tap n Rack and Goldwing.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> The G19 is a great gun even in the Gen.3 style, it does help that I have big mitts though. If you are shopping for extra mags you will need Gen. 4 units to take advantage of the ambi-dexterity of the mag release. I suggest buying G17 Gen 4 mags for spares, the extra capacity can't hurt and does not cost extra!
> 
> Goldwing


Have size 11 or so mitts, so that is one reason I like the bigger pistols...even Glocks! fart


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The fact that the Gen4 mag catch is also slightly larger than the Gen3, as well as being reversible for left-handed users, is appreciated by most people (although a few folks still prefer the smaller Gen3 mag catch button).

It's hard to go wrong with a Gen3 OR a Gen4 Glock 19. Both are great pistols.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

My gen 4 G19 I use the Medium backstrap on my G17 gen 4 No backstap. My G17 is my EDC


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get the Gen 4. The replaceable back strap gives more beaver tail than a gen 3. I'm so used to a nice high grip in my CZs that shooting a Gen 3 Glock draws blood.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

In the Model 19, I have one of each; a gen3 and a gen4.


The gen3 has a single captured recoil spring for its guide rod. The gen4 has two captured springs for its guide rod.
The gen4 has pronounced stippling on its grip where the gen3 has a smoother sides of its grip.
The gen4 grip's finger grooves are slightly less pronounced than the gen3's.
The gen4 has a slightly shorter pull length than does the gen3 and a slightly more noticeable "hump" on it s backstrap for the pocket of the hand.
The gen4 utilizes a different grip plug than does the gen3, should you be of a mind to use one of these.
The slide's finish on the gen4 is different than that of the gen3 and is more prone to showing wear marks. It also feels different.
The gen4 has a noticeably lighter recoil spring when working the slide than does the gen3.
The gen4 has a "bump" on the outside of the trigger bar striker block safety cam whereas the gen3 does not have this "feature". Its purpose is to make sure the striker block safety cam rides over the center point of the striker block safety to avoid any potential hangups of failures of the safety block to free up the striker's forward travel when released by the sear.
Out of the box trigger feel of the gen3 is most always better than that of the gen4. This is largely due to that bump on the trigger bar striker safety block cam riding against the cammed portion of the inside of the slide. Average trigger weight is generally around a pound heavier with the gen4 than with the gen3. This is an easy thing to fix with some internal working and modifications.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I installed a Ghost Evo Elite connector kit in my Gen3 G19. It remains a SD trigger, but with a touch over 5# press weight and zero overtravel. It makes a huge difference in how the gun shoots, especially on follow up shots. (PLEASE no legal advice on a modified trigger since this has been beaten to death!)

GW


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Kennydale said:


> My gen 4 G19 I use the Medium backstrap on my G17 gen 4 No backstap. My G17 is my EDC


Are there some guide lines to help determine which backstrap to use. I have a new G19 gen 4 which came with 4 backstraps, a medium and large backstrap, and a medium and large with a beaver tail. Is it just a matter of which feels the best?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bluewave said:


> Are there some guide lines to help determine which backstrap to use. I have a new G19 gen 4 which came with 4 backstraps, a medium and large backstrap, and a medium and large with a beaver tail. Is it just a matter of which feels the best?


Just use what you like best.

However, typically speaking. If you have larger hands (glove size?) You use the bigger back strap.

If when you shoot you get a little slide bite, the beaver tail straps might be preferable.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like the Gen3 19. The mag release is smaller and won't get bumped while in the holster. The Gen4's have trouble with mags dropping out of the gun after being drawn out of the holster. The Seals are getting new Gen3 19's which replaces the Beretta 92f's. I got the Gen3 model 19 and I like it. It likes 124 grain ammo, too. I did the .25 cent polish job and added the 3.5 lb minus trigger connector, and it helped me a bunch. Once I learned the trigger reset and control I was shooting more accurately. I detail stripped my 19, did the polish job, and cleaned the slide and frame with Denatured alcohol. I use denatured alcohol because it doesn't leave a filmy residue like rubbing alcohol does. I cleaned the striker channel with DA and re-assembled it. Then I swabbed the frame and parts before re-assembling it. I lube my 19 as per the Glock Reference Giude and with Ballistol, that is all! Hope this helps.


----------

